# Crazy people a bigger hazard than we realize



## stltreedr (Aug 21, 2013)

Three shot near Vanceboro; suspect wounded - Cops, Courts And Calamity - Sun Journal


----------



## bendtrees (Aug 24, 2013)

Agreed, I've heard far too many odd stories about neighbors threatening workers with violence and firearms. I don't know if they just stand out to me due to how sensational they are (shark attacks) or if they are as big a danger as they seem. I'll bet clearance folks have quite a bit more experience with these situations too.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 24, 2013)

This is one of the reasons, especially in Texas, if I'm even taking a branch that sticks out over a neighbor's property, I won't do it until I have had a meeting with the neighbor and homeowner at the same time. This one was over the top though, and obviously a disturbed individual. Definitely a hazard that you don't think about, though. Definitely a tragedy.


----------

